# salmon oil?



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I took my dog to the vet last week for his itchin and dry skin the doc gave him a pill for the itchin that made him throw up have diarrhea and not eat for 3 day so i decided not to give it to him any more and try salmon oil instead...I have a few questions about it...how long till it work/help and is there any side effects to it?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i have read this is controversial, but my dogs, my husband and i take pure alaskan salmon oil gel caps.

the dogs get 1 which is 500 IU.

they also get extra virgin olive oil and missing link....

the missing link is daily and the salmon oil caps are daily....the olive oil is a treat once a week or so.

their coats are silk.....one is a corgi/heeler/lab/whatever ditch dog and the other is a black pug....he originally was on pedigree and his fur was coarse and dry and he scratched and ate his feet....as did my other dog...

now....they don't.

but the salmon oil is the last thing i added.

first i changed out their food, then added missing link, then added olive oil, then added salmon oil.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

what is missing link?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

CANINE FORMULA with Joint Support INGREDIENTS: FLAX SEED, GLUCOSAMINE, BLACKSTRAP MOLASSES, FREEZE DRIED LIVER, RICE BRAN, PRIMARY DRIED YEAST, SUNFLOWER SEED, DEHYDRATED ALFALFA, DRIED CARROT, FREEZE DRIED BONE, DRIED FISH MEAL, FREEZE DRIED OYSTER, SPROUTED GREEN BARLEY, DRIED KELP, LECITHIN, GARLIC AND YUCCA SCHIDIGERA EXTRACT.

Sorry about the caps...those are the ingredients...contained in the version for dogs with joint support...there are other types you can buy. we get it at petsmart....

since we started them on missing link, which has been around forever, i think...their shedding is way down...and they feel and look great...their stools are formed and compact....it's been a wonderful additive for us.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Jessieanne said:


> I took my dog to the vet last week for his itchin and dry skin the doc gave him a pill for the itchin that made him throw up have diarrhea and not eat for 3 day so i decided not to give it to him any more and try salmon oil instead...I have a few questions about it...how long till it work/help and is there any side effects to it?


What is his base diet? Is it a low quality grocery store food? Salmon oil although undoubtebly healthy, will just cover the underlying problem, perhaps a food allergy.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Hes on the duck formula Natures Variety Instinct...I dont do crapy food


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

in that case it couldn't hurt at all.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Some dogs tolerate it some don't. Leroy was on fish oil for 1 month, then started throwing up, but he has a very sensitive stomach. It did help with his itchy skin greatly. 

My recent foster greyhound was on it for 3 months and her coat got really soft. She has an iron stomach, so it did not upset her.

Usually takes a month before you see results. Overall, it is safe to use for most dogs.

I just want to, you could try ground flax seed (sams club has a huge one for around $12) which helps with itchy skin. I've given it to my dogs with no adverse reactions, but have not done it regularly to know how effective it is.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> Some dogs tolerate it some don't. Leroy was on fish oil for 1 month, then started throwing up, but he has a very sensitive stomach. It did help with his itchy skin greatly.
> 
> My recent foster greyhound was on it for 3 months and her coat got really soft. She has an iron stomach, so it did not upset her.
> 
> ...


that's why we started missing link for our dogs...one to help with shedding and two...to give them some supplementation to their diet..including flax seed....initially, that's what really made their coats wondrous....

i don't know if the salmon oil is doing anything more, but dogs need omega 3, just like we do and right now, fish is not exactly abundant here....soon, though.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wanted to let every one know that Jackson is doing great on the salmon oil...he is less itching and isnt matting up his fur


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I feed raw with missing link (daily) and salmon oil (about 3x week) and Bella has been to the vets 2x now and both times she has commented on how great her coat looks  it was terrible when I first got her...she was eating purina puppy chow and had dry fur with dandruff everywhere, it didnt take long at all, infact her first visit was 2 weeks after we got her.


----------



## littleboodog (Aug 19, 2008)

I know you are convinced that ML is at the root of your dog's improvements, but I'm guessing the combination of better food and Omega 3 is where the support has come from. Purina Puppy Chow should be a criminal offense, most anything else is up from there.

From a practical standpoint, fixing the diet and adding Omega 3 might be the primary steps; beyond these there are a variety of supplements that could be recommended, inlcuding ML.
Marie


----------

